# Çështja kombëtare > Elita kombëtare >  Nesim Kaloshi, fituesi i olimpiadës së astronomisë në Greqi, drejt NASA

## YaSmiN

Duke ndjekur nje emision te oreve te mengjesit,do te ndesheshim ne nje nga suprizat me te kendeshme te televizionit vendas.I ftuar special 17-vjecari shqiptar,triumfues i konkursit per Astronominedhe Hapesiren ne gjithe Greqine.Mjaft i qete dhe i kendeshem,I ri Nestor ,sic i frejtoheshin ne intervisten e kryer me te ,foli per enderren e tij me te madhe,astronomine dhe per shansin e madh te vizitoje zyrat e NASA-s .Sebashku me nje vajze vendase,e cila banon ne veri te vendit,Nestori ose Nesim Kaloshi nga Shqiperia do te udhetoje drejt SHBA per te marre pjese ne nje kurs edukimi dhjeteditor te NASA-s.Aty do te mund te realizoje nje pjese te endrres se tij per tu bere austronaut,perderisa do te praktikohen ne dhomen e vertete te pilotimit te nje anijeje kozmike,nderkohe qe do te krijohen kushte te verteta fluturimi ne hapesire.Djaloshi shqiptar,nxenes i shkelqyer ne Liceun e trete te Agios Dhimitrios ne Athine,foli me sinqeritetin e nje adoleshenti inteligjent per veshtiresite por edhe per vullnetin dhe kembnguljen e theksuar te nxeseve ne shkollat vendese. Nese deshirojme te ecim perpara,te ndryshojme te ardhmen tone nga ajo e prinderve tane emigrante,neve kemi vetem nje arme,studimin,-eshte shprehur 17-vjecari.Pervec pasionit per astronomi,N.Kaloshi zoteron gjuhen angleze dhe gjermane si dhe adhuron pikturen.Me te emocionuar ,prinderit e tij ,emigrante shqiptare qe jetojne ne Greqi mese 10 vjet.Djali i tyre i u ka bere dhuraten me te shenjte ,duke shpaguar sakrificen 10-vjecare ne nje vend te huaj ne menyren me te mire.Krenare per triumfin e te riut shqiptar jane edhe mjaft emigrante bashkatdhetare,nderkohe qe deshira per nje takim me astrounatin e ardhshem mbetet gjithmone ndezur.....

----------


## Albo

Nesim Kaloshi, fiton konkursin si më i miri dhe niset në SHBA për një program trajnimi

*Një 17 vjeçar shqiptar në NASA

Nxënësi në Greqi, më i miri në Astronomi*

Quhet Nesim Kaloshi dhe është vetëm 17 vjeç. Ditë më parë u bë një nga personazhet më të dëgjuara në Greqi. Shkruan për të gazetat më të mëdha greke, ndërsa disa kanale të mëdha televizive i dedikuan reportazhe . Arsyeja !? Doli i pari në konkursin e Astronomisë dhe Hapësirës në të gjithë Greqinë. 

Kur lexon pyetjet të cilat ju desh të përgjigjen në konkurs nuk beson se një djalosh i ri, pakëz i ndrojtur si ai do të mund të përgjigjej me lehtësi të madhe. Para kamerave kujton me buzëqeshje disa prej tyre.- Çfarë janë retë e Magelanit? Kë yjësi zbuloi astronomi sicilian Xhuzepe Piaci natën e vitit te Ri të 1801? Kur dhe si u krijua sistemi ynë diellor? A njihni disa planete mikrospopike me emrat Elvis Presley, Beatles, John Lenon? Cilat yjësi që u zbuluan nëpërmjet programit LINEAR në Institutin Teknologjik të Masahusetit morrën emrat Zhan Mishel Zhar apo Brus Springstin?
Kur e pyesin se si i lindi pasioni për astronominë, buzeqësh përsëri. Më pas kujton klasën e pestë kur dëgjoi edhe mësimin e parë të fizikës. “Fillova të mbikqyr planetet, kometat dhe trupat e tjerë qiellorë”- thotë ai. Lexoja enciklopedi, libra dhe çdo gjë që më binte në dorë dhe që kishte lidhje me lindjen e yjësive qiellore. Prej atëherë Nesim Kaloshi nuk pushon se lexuari libra për astronominë. Mësoi në fillim planetet e më pas kometat dhe trupat qiellore. Një nga arsyet që më lindën këtë pasion ishte nevoja që t’ju përgjigjesha disa pyetjeve të cilat mu krijuan nga mësimi i parë - thotë me një natyrshmëri të madhe. Fillova të lexoj shumë dhe më pas vendosa të marr pjesë në kokurs jo vetëm për çmimin, por edhe për të krahasuar dijet e mija me ato të bashkëmoshatarëve të mij. Së bashku me një nxënëse nga qyteti i Dramës e cila doli edhe ajo e para nga vajzat, të dy të rinjtë e apasionuar pas astronomisë do të udhëtojnë këtë verë drejt SHBA për të marrë pjesë në një kurs edukimi dhjetëditor të NASA-s, agjensisë së SHBA për udhëtimet në hapësirë. Aty Nesimi do të stërvitet në kushtet e vërteta të një astronauti, do të provojë dhomën e vërtetë të pilotimit të një anijeje kozmike në kushtet të vërteta të fluturimit në hapësirë dhe do të provojë të ecë në kushte të njëjta me ato që mbizotërojnë në Hënë. Drejtori i Liceut të 3 të Shën Dhimitrit në Athinë, shprehet në emër të mësuesve të shkollës me fjalët më të mira për nxënesin shqiptar duke e konsideruar si një të ri modest, me një të ardhme të ndritur dhe me suksese. Nesimi ka edhe një talent tjetër, pikturën. Deri tani ka dy diploma të gjuhëve të huaja, të anglishtes dhe të gjermanishtes. Dëshira e tij është të bëhet astronaut, të studiojë për astronomi dhe të specializohet në degën e astronautikës. Dëshirë kjo edhe e prindërve të tij, emigrantë shqiptarë të ardhur në Greqi prej mëse dhjetë vjet më parë. Prindër që ndjehen krenarë dhe të kënaqur se sakrificën që ata po bëjnë në një vend të huaj, djali i tyre po ja u shpërblen me mënyrën më të mirë.

Aleksandër Marku
SELANIK

----------


## YaSmiN

Albo edhe une nga nje gazete shqiptare qe del ne Greqi e morra.

----------

